# Classical workout pieces



## Grenage (Jan 7, 2020)

I'm throwing together a Spotify playlist of classic music for the gym; I'm struggling to find pieces of music that are consistently powerful, without long quiet period or build-up. Enjoying classical music is quite new to me, so I don't have a great knowledge of what's out there.

Would anyone be able to suggest some pieces? Here are some obvious famous examples with which it was easy to start:

Mozart's requiem in D Minor, K, 626,
Ride of the Valkyries,
Dance of the Knights,
Carmina Burana: Fortuna,
Vivaldi's Summer.

I'd appreciate any suggestions at all.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I find Mozart's Requiem strange to be working out to. Chabrier's Espana is highly energetic, and is the first thing that came to my mind. Lohengrin's Prelude to Act 3 also energetic. Stravinsky's The Augurs of Spring.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Any Mozart or Verdi opera


----------



## 1996D (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Grenage (Jan 7, 2020)

That's great, thank you for the suggestions guys.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Rossini overtures
First and last movements of the Italian Symphony. I could probably work out to the whole thing.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Grenage said:


> I'd appreciate any suggestions at all.


If you're comfortable skipping the slow movements, most Haydn symphonies, concertos, and string quartets would work, as would most of the finales of Beethoven string quartets.

The finales of the Mendelssohn and Tchaikovsky violin concertos.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

Although I personally would not work out to classical, in my collection the platter that would best serve the purpose is Prussian and Austrian Marches, Karajan/BPO.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Or any marches! When I work out, ride a bike, I want upbeat music that is easy to listen and keeps a good tempo and volume. Most classical has so many changes in tempo, volume, etc that it's not good. But marches are perfect. I have several dozen cds of marches for band (Sousa, Fillmore, King, et al) that I put on my mp3 player and use. They're great. If you can stand it, this from the '80s is a good choice, too.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

The best way to get the blood pumping with classical music is, in my experience, to do some intense jumping jacks to the Dies Irae from Verdi and Mozart's Requiems, then run a lap or two to the first couple minutes of the finale of Bruckner's 8th Then, start your main workout and put on the Rite of Spring, starting around 3 minutes in. I actually listened to the unbelievably vicious Gergiev/Kirov recording of this one day while working out, and the last 10 minutes or so got me sweating like few other things ever have.


----------



## Julesc1984 (Nov 29, 2016)

For a film project i'm looking for similar music as *György Ligeti ~ Musica Ricercata, II [Mesto, Rigido E Cerimoniale]* used in the brilliant masterpiece of Stanley Kubrick; eyes wide shut. Any people here have recommendations other then other works of György Ligeti? Looking for the same minimalism, strange tones, desolate ambience and feeling. All tips very welcome! :angel:


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Rachmaninov's _Isle of the Dead_ if you have a rowing machine.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Schubert's _Marche Militaire_
Khachaturian's _Masquerade Waltz_

neither features a broad dynamic range of the main melodic line, so they should be alright


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

I sometimes listen to music when I exercise. My choice of repertoire is based on two things. 1. Length. With the right length, I don't think about how long I've been doing the exercise. When the music stops, I stop. 2. Can it easily grab my attention? If so, I can focus my mind on the music and mechanically perform my routine. It is easier this way to get through the somehow boring exercise.

The symphonies of Sibelius and Martinů work for me. They have the right length for my routines, easy enough to follow and interesting enough to grab my attention easily. 

However, it looks like the OP is looking for music that has the right emotional impact to go with his workout routines. That's not what I look for when I choose a piece of music for exercise, so my selection criteria is probably not particularly helpful. 

For something powerful, upbeat and rhythmic, perhaps Michael Nyman's MGV or Michael Torke's Color Music would be suitable. Or maybe even John Adams' Chairman's Dance.


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

TalkClassical has a way of undermining prize assumptions, such as that I would _never_ work out to classical music. Which can lead to me not working out at all! Now I see that a much wider view of classical music will provide many suitable choices.

To the above I'd add the 4th and final movement of Schubert's Symphony No. 9. William Forsythe choreographed the great ballet _The Vertiginous Thrill of Exactitude_ to it.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Morning Mood for when I have to go out and get the paper.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

What about something like Steve Reich's _Music for 18 Musicians_ for an hour's running?


----------



## DBLee (Jan 8, 2018)

I think Beethoven's Egmont overture would get the juices flowing.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Ravel _Bolero_ .


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Grenage said:


> Ride of the Valkyries


Try the entire 3rd Act of Die Walkure from The Ride of the Valkyries through to Wotan's Farewell. Very high energy stuff.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Forget about playing music. Just lift the d----d piano.









How do you think I stay in shape!?


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Krummhorn said:


> Ravel _Bolero_ .


That's probably the most intense and effective way I can think of to perform a gradual increase workout.



SONNET CLV said:


> How do you think I stay in shape!?


So become a traveling street pianist? You get the music free with your workout 



Ethereality said:


> Morning Mood for when I have to go out and get the paper.


Or you know, when you've got an early morning call to nature.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree *Hooked On Classics* or one of its partners would work best. I once programmed the Vivaldi Alla Rustica concerto in spinning with three mintues of uptempo, three minutes of slower, and three faster and people complained.


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Hello guys. I'm trying to come up with a list of complete works to play on speakers outdoors when I work out. I'm not really looking for anything energetic but rather relaxed, not too dramatic, in the sort of Classical tradition of symphonies like Mahler's 1 and 4 (joyful bits and other more serious). I sometimes think of playing Bel Canto too, but I don't have the time to put opera here. I can think about Baroque orchestral music too, and I usually trust what Alpha brings to the table.

Anything that can resemble a kind of natural breeze to play in an already dynamic routine?


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

Granate said:


> Hello guys. I'm trying to come up with a list of complete works to play on speakers outdoors when I work out. I'm not really looking for anything energetic but rather relaxed, not too dramatic, in the sort of Classical tradition of symphonies like Mahler's 1 and 4 (joyful bits and other more serious). I sometimes think of playing Bel Canto too, but I don't have the time to put opera here. I can think about Baroque orchestral music too, and I usually trust what Alpha brings to the table.
> 
> Anything that can resemble a kind of natural breeze to play in an already dynamic routine?


You're probably the best judge of what would work for you, since your needs seem rather specific:

*Not energetic but rather relaxed
not too dramatic
like Mahler's 1 and 4 
Bel Canto
Baroque orchestral music
resemble a kind of natural breeze
*
Maybe some *Vangelis*?


----------



## HolstThePhone (Oct 11, 2015)

I mean Bach's brandenberg concertos sounds like a safe bet? Beethoven's 6th (Pastoral) and 7th symphonies may also suit. Have you considered some minimalist composers like Steve Reich and Arvo Part?


----------



## Granate (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes! more like this, HolstThePhone. The way pianozach puts my words makes me sound like an idiot. Vangelis? :lol:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Good time to bring this topic up, some six months now into the virus ordeal. I have a routine now: up at 5 AM, walk the dogs, then out for a 15-20 mile bike ride before it gets too hot. Classical FM intolerable as is talk radio. So I've put hundreds of band marches on the old mp3 player. Maybe not everyone's definition of "classical", but the classic marched by Fillmore, King, Goldman and Sousa are energetic, uplifting, and make the ride so much more enjoyable. In these dark days, that's important.


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Granate, a few suggestions:

- Sibelius: Karelia Suite
- Nielsen: Saga Drom, Op. 39
- Beethoven's Overtures
- Mendelssohn: "Italian" and "Scottish"
- Mendelssohn's string symphonies 
- Bach's Orchestral Suites
- Opera recitals

Nevertheless, you should at least once try listening to _Tristan_ or _Elektra_ during your workout. :lol:


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

mbhaub said:


> Or any marches!


When the Classical radio station in the Raleigh/Durham NC area (WCPE - online these days if you're interested in checking them out) first started up (my guess early 1980's), they would play marches in the early morning. Why? Some listeners requested that so they could exercise to the music.


----------



## UniversalTuringMachine (Jul 4, 2020)

I used to work out using the Ring and it got me really fit.


----------

